# Invites for February Canon Press Event Going Out [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 17, 2016)

```
<p>We’ve been told by various people around the planet, that they’ve been invited to a Canon event the first week of February. Everyone is reporting the invite is vague in nature, but the only time Canon does these kind of invites is when they’re about to make a major announcement.</p>
<p>We can’t publish the exact dates or locations of the events, but they all fall in the first week of February.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## d (Jan 17, 2016)

Yay - about time!!


d.


----------



## nicksotgiu (Jan 17, 2016)

OOOOOW! This is exciting!


----------



## tpatana (Jan 17, 2016)

Should I trust this? I didn't get invitation...


----------



## CG photography (Jan 17, 2016)

Bring it!
I hope the rumors of "Class Leading Dynamic Range" turn out to be true. Also hoping for high iso performance that tops the d5.


----------



## tron (Jan 17, 2016)

RickSpringfield said:


> Announcing the all new joint venture between Canon and Sony to create the worlds first HDSLR ... 18 stops of DR and 16 FPS + clean iso's to 25k and 36 MP sizes?


Er hhhmmm, it is a February not an April 1st invitation...


----------



## clicstudio (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah!!!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 17, 2016)

I just giggled when I read this. Those NDAs must expire the midnight prior to this. I'm getting giddy


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 17, 2016)

It can't be real..... I haven't got my invite yet.....


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 17, 2016)

It came. Your cat ate it. 



Don Haines said:


> It can't be real..... I haven't got my invite yet.....


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jan 17, 2016)

SO IT BEGINS!!!!
i think i will predict the 1dx mark 2 will be in stores if not shipping by or before the summer olympics may-june timeframe
and the 5D Mark 4 will be out by july-aug the latest?


----------



## sanj (Jan 17, 2016)

I have noticed that Canon lately makes all their products available soon after announcement and in not so restricted quantities.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 17, 2016)

sanj said:


> I have noticed that Canon lately makes all their products available soon after announcement and in not so restricted quantities.



And then at a 20% discount 2 months later.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 17, 2016)

Here's my dream scenario: Canon announces the 1D X Mark II on February 2nd with immediate availability the same day.

Reason for doing this: they want to make sure photographers at the Super Bowl have access to the latest and greatest tech.


----------



## davidmurray (Jan 17, 2016)

RickSpringfield said:


> Announcing the all new joint venture between Canon and Sony to create the worlds first HDSLR ... 18 stops of DR and 16 FPS + clean iso's to 25k and 36 MP sizes?



Don't you mean 28 stops of DR and 60 fps at 100mp? I'm sure that's what you'll be wanting in 10 years time and grumping about how bad 50mp and 20 stops DR is.

Current Canon cameras are very good. New cameras will be even better. That's a given.


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 17, 2016)

New lens mount.


----------



## 1kind (Jan 17, 2016)

1D X Mark II!


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 17, 2016)

The announcement is for a new Pro 1010 printer that doesn't leak....


----------



## Mancubus (Jan 17, 2016)

To make up for recent disappointments I'm expecting no less than: 1dx2, 5d4, 6d2 and sl2. All announced at the same event for release no later than April and with specs that clearly outperform Nikon and Sony equivalents.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 17, 2016)

1DX Mark II and 5Dx!!!!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 17, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> Here's my dream scenario: Canon announces the 1D X Mark II on February 2nd with immediate availability the same day.
> 
> Reason for doing this: they want to make sure photographers at the Super Bowl have access to the latest and greatest tech.



The 1DX2 will likely be at the Superbowl.... No one will know it's there except the shooter who's using it and under an tight NDA....


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 17, 2016)

Mancubus said:


> To make up for recent disappointments I'm expecting no less than: 1dx2, 5d4, 6d2 and sl2. All announced at the same event for release no later than April and with specs that clearly outperform Nikon and Sony equivalents.



If Canon outperforms Sony and Nikon spec wise it won't do anything for me. I would love Canon to substantially improve upon current Canon models. I don't care what competition is doing. This is easier said than done as current models are excellent in what they are supposed to do. 

If this is going to be a major announcement I feel that it won't be just about upgrade models. There should be something more.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 17, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> The announcement is for a new Pro 1010 printer that doesn't leak....



They could team up with Tena Lady. At least they advertise no-leak design.


----------



## crashpc (Jan 17, 2016)

Mancubus said:


> To make up for recent disappointments I'm expecting no less than: 1dx2, 5d4, 6d2 and sl2. All announced at the same event for release no later than April and with specs that clearly outperform Nikon and Sony equivalents.


You can go kill yourself now. This is not gonna happen.
I´m waiting for new sensors too, but if you look at Canon history, it is not likely (yet not impossible) they´ll make such a splash.


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 17, 2016)

5 days ago, someone in DPR mentioned February 1 announcement date for 1D XII. He actually said both 15+ stops of DR and 22MP were wrong. This is what he said:

_"Didn't even get the Resolution right and they BS about DR ratio. Canon already handed out NDA for 1Dx II during CES. You guys can wait for Feb 1 release and stop reading Canon Rumors BS."_

When asked how he knew about this he didn't want to elaborate referring to NDA. 

There was another mention of February press event in DPR couple of days ago by another forum member. So, it seems that 1D XII announcement is only two weeks away.


----------



## MintChocs (Jan 17, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> 5 days ago, someone in DPR mentioned February 1 announcement date for 1D XII. He actually said both 15+ stops of DR and 22MP were wrong. This is what he said:
> 
> _"Didn't even get the Resolution right and they BS about DR ratio. Canon already handed out NDA for 1Dx II during CES. You guys can wait for Feb 1 release and stop reading Canon Rumors BS."_
> 
> ...


I think that DR will improve by only 1/2 to 1 stop over the current model. They haven't built a new sensor fabrication plant so unless they get the sensors from another manufacturer I can't see them getting a huge increase in DR. What I do think is the DR will drop gradually as you increase the iso making it a more usable camera in lower light.


----------



## rs (Jan 17, 2016)

sanj said:


> I have noticed that Canon lately makes all their products available soon after announcement and in not so restricted quantities.



That's true of their mid and lower end stuff. High end products tend to take longer, especially when they get development announcements such as the 200-400 (15 months) and the 600 DO (still in the works). However, with the Olympics in under 8 months I doubt it will take as much as 5 months from announcement to release like the 1D X did.


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 17, 2016)

MintChocs said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > 5 days ago, someone in DPR mentioned February 1 announcement date for 1D XII. He actually said both 15+ stops of DR and 22MP were wrong. This is what he said:
> ...



I think 14+ DR is quite likely. Many actually think that Canon has the technology to achieve it. We will know soon.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 17, 2016)

Perhaps it will be to announce the EOS M3 White?


----------



## MintChocs (Jan 17, 2016)

Tugela said:


> Perhaps it will be to announce the EOS M3 White?


Ha ha. ;D


----------



## dolina (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks like either a 5d mark 3 or 1d X replacement will be featured.


----------



## dlee13 (Jan 17, 2016)

Although I would never be able to afford a 1DX/1DXii, this is really exciting and I can't wait to see what the 1DXii will be like. I'm really hoping Canon do a huge upgrade for all the new bodies this year (6D2 especially). 

Since Nikon and Samsung have that partnership now, what happened to their partnership with Sony? If it has ended, that does leave the slim possibility of a Sony/Canon partnership!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 17, 2016)

crashpc said:


> Mancubus said:
> 
> 
> > To make up for recent disappointments I'm expecting no less than: 1dx2, 5d4, 6d2 and sl2. All announced at the same event for release no later than April and with specs that clearly outperform Nikon and Sony equivalents.
> ...


I think you missed the invisible sarcasm tag


----------



## MrToes (Jan 17, 2016)

It is very exciting news! The icing on the cake would be totally new sensor technology.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 17, 2016)

Frankly this has to be a 1DXII.

But part of me wants this to be a 18-55mm STM mkII.. which realistically is probably their biggest selling lens.

just imaging the look on everyone's faces!


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 17, 2016)

MintChocs said:


> I think that DR will improve by only 1/2 to 1 stop over the current model. They haven't built a new sensor fabrication plant



they don't need to.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 17, 2016)

dlee13 said:


> Since Nikon and Samsung have that partnership now



they do?


----------



## dlee13 (Jan 17, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> dlee13 said:
> 
> 
> > Since Nikon and Samsung have that partnership now
> ...



Well not so much a partnership, but they did acquire their mirrorless tech. Actually seems I may have been wrong and it wasn't confirmed :-[
https://www.slrlounge.com/nikon-also-denies-samsung-purchase-olympus-f1-2-primes-confirmed-lightroom-mobile-free-daily-roundup/
http://petapixel.com/2015/12/02/nikon-acquired-samsungs-camera-tech-report-says/


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 17, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> MintChocs said:
> 
> 
> > I think that DR will improve by only 1/2 to 1 stop over the current model. They haven't built a new sensor fabrication plant
> ...



No, they do not. They can convert an exist fab process in an existing plant. It's already been done. The C300II has on sensor ADC.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 17, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > MintChocs said:
> ...


And this may be the reason for lots of updates, as they get rid of products made on the old line.....


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 17, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > MintChocs said:
> ...



+1

you don't need a new fab, just an improved process.

For memory etc the key is to have ever smaller geometries, which could easily mean a whole load of more precise machines.. essentially a whole new fab. For imaging chips you need process purity and odd processes that may add superior optical or analogue features, pixels have gargantuan proportions compared to even 10 year old digital process sizes..

If canon has made the jump to combining their sensor and ADC processes, then all chips will benefit, we just have to wait for the technology to trickle down.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 17, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> Here's my dream scenario: Canon announces the 1D X Mark II on February 2nd with immediate availability the same day.
> 
> Reason for doing this: they want to make sure photographers at the Super Bowl have access to the latest and greatest tech.



they will be at the superbowl no matter what.

probably though that set the timeline. good comment btw, reading tea leaves we should have been expecting it the first week of Feb.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 17, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



full frame sensors use 20 year old fab technology.

not to mention that canon has litho equipment down to I believe around 90nm, and even if they wanted to go real high tech - nano technologies down to 2nm(!!)

but in reality canon's second fab already had a 180nm line. which is "leading bleeding edge" for full frame sensors.

the holdup wasn't the factory. the holdup was the patents.

canon got approved a crapton of sensor patents dealing with ADC over the last year. and they obviously feel comfortable with it because that 250MP sensor they developed was using on sensor ADC.

I lost count to a) how many sensor patents canon filed for ADC b) how many got published this year. Somewhere around 5-10 patents published this year, and they file far far far far far FAR more than that.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 17, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



I don''t know if that's true, but it doesn't seem unreasonable.. do you have any links detailing which patents were crucial?.. I know there was more than one that made CR in the last year.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 17, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> And this may be the reason for lots of updates, as they get rid of products made on the old line.....



Yes indeed. Maeda even said going forward Canon will be an ON CHIP ADC maker. Start with the C300II and 1DXII and then it'll be replacements models galore for the next couple years as everything gets changed over. 5D4, 6D2, etc... (7D3 may come a lot sooner than 4-5 years too.)


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 17, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > rfdesigner said:
> ...



we have no idea on what canon would decide is a critical patent.


----------



## PurMar (Jan 17, 2016)

My sources say that Canon will announce the sale of their camera division to Sony to capture back the lost market shares.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 17, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> I lost count to a) how many sensor patents canon filed for ADC b) how many got published this year. Somewhere around 5-10 patents published this year, and they file far far far far far FAR more than that.



ITYM last year (2015). We're in January


----------



## 1kind (Jan 18, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> 5 days ago, someone in DPR mentioned February 1 announcement date for 1D XII. He actually said both 15+ stops of DR and 22MP were wrong. This is what he said:
> 
> _"Didn't even get the Resolution right and they BS about DR ratio. Canon already handed out NDA for 1Dx II during CES. You guys can wait for Feb 1 release and stop reading Canon Rumors BS."_
> 
> ...


I highly doubt NDA's was given out at CES. Canon's booth had nothing major going on. If anything, there was more action happening at ImagingUSA.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Jan 18, 2016)

What are the odds they announce a lens to go with the camera body? Specifically, a new 50mm?


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 18, 2016)

PepeSilvia said:


> What are the odds they announce a lens to go with the camera body? Specifically, a new 50mm?



That's exactly what I've been speculating on here in other threads. I'd find it hard to imagine a 1DX2 gets released without a surprise L glass partner. ANd if not immediately or in tandem then probably not long after. The 1DX2 will have it's own little show the first week of Feb it seems, but perhaps by CP+ three weeks later, we see it publicly with a new 50L. I just don't see a 50L replacement being held up with the new 35 already out. Pairing it with the 1DX2 release makes sense.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 18, 2016)

1kind said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > 5 days ago, someone in DPR mentioned February 1 announcement date for 1D XII. He actually said both 15+ stops of DR and 22MP were wrong. This is what he said:
> ...



It is not beyond the realm of possibility that a few extra NDAs were given out at CES. I am sure a few journalists/publications may have been forgotten, the email went to the spam folder etc. Or one journo friend chats to another friend to see if he got his, and the guy walks up to Canon and says we are planning a story on this, blah, blah, blah. Just normal life stuff. These sort of things tend to happen in private, but it is definitely possible.


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 18, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > And this may be the reason for lots of updates, as they get rid of products made on the old line.....
> ...



Yes. Actually not just on chip ADC (column parallel), this month Canon has been granted a patent for sensor with ADC for each pixel. Patient application was filed in February 2013. 

http://patft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=9,232,166.PN.&OS=PN/9,232,166&RS=PN/9,232,166 

If you scroll down to Background of Invention where you will see: 
_One disclosed aspect of the embodiments relates to a photoelectric conversion apparatus and a photoelectric conversion system in which* each pixel includes an analog-to-digital conversion unit* that converts an analog signal into a digital signal. _

This patent may turn out to be just a patent without practical implementation. But it shows Canon is not just sitting idle while others are 'innovating'.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 18, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



it's one step nearer the holy grail: count each photon into digital memory as they appear.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 18, 2016)

dlee13 said:


> Although I would never be able to afford a 1DX/1DXii, this is really exciting and I can't wait to see what the 1DXii will be like. I'm really hoping Canon do a huge upgrade for all the new bodies this year (6D2 especially).
> 
> Since Nikon and Samsung have that partnership now, what happened to their partnership with Sony? If it has ended, that does leave the slim possibility of a Sony/Canon partnership!



Even if I could afford one, I still would not buy one. The thing is far too bulky for regular use. Ergonomics is important as well.

It would be like trying to use a studio camera to shoot home video. No doubt it would be able to shoot excellent footage, but it simply is not practical to use in that setting.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jan 18, 2016)

PepeSilvia said:


> What are the odds they announce a lens to go with the camera body? Specifically, a new 50mm?


I would bet there is going to be a 16-35 L III. Quite a popular wide angle lens for sport shooters.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 18, 2016)

Tugela said:


> dlee13 said:
> 
> 
> > Although I would never be able to afford a 1DX/1DXii, this is really exciting and I can't wait to see what the 1DXii will be like. I'm really hoping Canon do a huge upgrade for all the new bodies this year (6D2 especially).
> ...


If instead of a 1DXII, they announce a 6D2 and a 400F5.6, there will be a lot of disappointed 1DX fanatics and a serious hole in my wallet.....


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 18, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> If instead of a 1DXII, they announce a 6D2 and a 400F5.6, there will be a lot of disappointed 1DX fanatics and a serious hole in my wallet.....



That lens would pair nicely with a 1DX2 release...


----------



## K-amps (Jan 19, 2016)

CG photography said:


> Bring it!
> I hope the rumors of "Class Leading Dynamic Range" turn out to be true. Also hoping for high iso performance that tops the d5.



I used to wish for high DR... now I tell myself 10 stops are ok... as long as the file is very clean at base iso and like the D810 NEF's, there is extra color bit headroom that when I play with that file, it does not break apart and band like my 5d3 does... at base iso. At higher iso, I have no problems given the subjects...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 20, 2016)

K-amps said:


> CG photography said:
> 
> 
> > Bring it!
> ...


Ive not seen any banding in the 5DS against some pretty bland grey skies as Ive seen in the 5D MKIII or to a lessor degree the 6D so Canon appear to have cracked that nut.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 24, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > CG photography said:
> ...



Agree. Banding seems gone with the 5DS/R (not saying you cannot torture it out of the sensor. But I see none).

DR limits still show in the shadows. Not into landscapes, so I'm trying to avoid shadow "grit" by allowing more blown highlights.

Also, 5DS/R colors are really great if you use a custom profile. Best I've ever seen with Canon.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 24, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > CG photography said:
> ...



Don't make me go out and buy a 5ds Jeffa.... I need to be patient for the 5d4/6d2


----------



## K-amps (Jan 24, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



This is great news.... do you mind posting a 5dsr raw file somewhere? preferably blue hour with some sky?


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 24, 2016)

K-amps said:


> This is great news.... do you mind posting a 5dsr raw file somewhere? preferably blue hour with some sky?



Would be happy to. But I currently do not have bandwidth to do it. Will be in Europe around FEB 4. If I remember I'll post a couple. You can also tap me then to remind.


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 24, 2016)

An Australian member on FM let slip a Feb 2nd press event and then edited his post to remove the date a day later. That would line up with a Feb 1st date in N.A. that a member on DPR mentioned.

Hopefully the announcement is coming then and we can put all the rumours to rest and begin complaining about whatever spec we wanted but didn't get!! Only a week to go....


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 26, 2016)

Next week makes total sense for this, because I can't imagine NOT having at least one of these things on the sideline for the Superbowl Sunday Feb 7th.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2016)

Sherlock would be impressed with you guys!

Jack


----------



## iaind (Jan 26, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> PepeSilvia said:
> 
> 
> > What are the odds they announce a lens to go with the camera body? Specifically, a new 50mm?
> ...



The 11-24 has already been released

Maybe Canon will offer you a discount depending on your previous 12 month spend


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2016)

Still haven't got my invite.....

I want to be there when Canon shows the mirrorless 1DX2 to the world.....the first camera with a 4 inch articulated screen!

I hear that Bigfoot will be riding a unicorn as it is unveiled.....

Seriously though, what do we expect?

1DX 2?
Mirrorless rebel?
5D4?
6D2?
80D?

New lenses?

New flashes?

Could be anything.......


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 26, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Still haven't got my invite.....
> 
> I want to be there when Canon shows the mirrorless 1DX2 to the world.....the first camera with a 4 inch articulated screen!
> 
> ...



I'm expecting JUST a 1DXII.

however I would not be shocked if it's a 1DXII and a 5D Mark IV at the same time. n especialy if this indeed some special magic sauced sensor created by unicorns and fairies.

canon has announced 1 series cameras with other cameras, but always prosumer or better. that leaves out 6D and rebel,EOS-M etc.

EOS-M I expect closer to CP+


----------



## iaind (Jan 26, 2016)

1kind said:


> 1D X Mark II!



And all CPS Platinum members get one free 2 months later


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 27, 2016)

This is truly pathetic - we need some more leaks!

Jack


----------



## justsomedude (Jan 27, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> This is truly pathetic - we need some more leaks!
> 
> Jack



The lack of leaks is a little weird, and somewhat disconcerting. It seems that Canon has leveraged leaks in the past to build hype. Whether it was an unbranded camera spotted while being used by some unnamed pro on a safari, or some one who "knew a guy" who was testing the new 5Dx and said "it is just mind blowing!"

All quiet doesn't scream "massive innovation coming around the corner - just hold tight!"

No news is usually not good news. I fear the, "here's the 5DX with an extra half-stop of DR... you're welcome" release event.

:/


----------



## CG photography (Jan 27, 2016)

justsomedude said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Jack
> ...



This... :'(

(still hoping you are wrong though)


----------



## MrToes (Jan 27, 2016)

justsomedude said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > This is truly pathetic - we need some more leaks!
> ...



We surly hope your wrong about your prediction! We got our fingers crossed.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 27, 2016)

It'll be one camera, and given Canon's history with these special, isolated event announcements, it'll be something big. Like a 1DX2. I can't see Canon hosting a special worldwide announcement for a FF MILC body and relegating their top dog down to CP+. I think the real question is do we see a new lens debut with it next week or not? And if so, then which lens?



Don Haines said:


> Still haven't got my invite.....
> 
> I want to be there when Canon shows the mirrorless 1DX2 to the world.....the first camera with a 4 inch articulated screen!
> 
> ...


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 27, 2016)

justsomedude said:


> The lack of leaks is a little weird, and somewhat disconcerting. It seems that Canon has leveraged leaks in the past to build hype. Whether it was an unbranded camera spotted while being used by some unnamed pro on a safari, or some one who "knew a guy" who was testing the new 5Dx and said "it is just mind blowing!"
> 
> All quiet doesn't scream "massive innovation coming around the corner - just hold tight!"
> 
> ...



I don't find it all that odd actually. Let's think about it. Sure we've had leaks and snippets in the past about other cameras, but the last time a 1 body came out in 2012, everything about it was a pretty good surprise from what I recall. Canon has put a ton of time, research, and capital into this project, because it will set the stage for the next few years for the rest of their new products. And given what was probably several dozen variations in design and specs, I'm sure they wanted to clamp down on leaks extra tight. Look at all the noise when a rumor about an 18MP 5D4 surfaced. You'd have thought it was the end of the world. It's most likely a testing model, but that didn't matter to some. It just sucked. So why let that nonsense happen with your flagship? Canon has thus far accomplished most of the goal with what we can only assume at this point are a few exceptions (believing the 22MP sensor and over 100 AF points rumors for example), so why now assume because they haven't let employees and contractors leak info that it's because the camera is a dud. Come on. I can't wait til Monday.

By the way.... all of us on here have been hyping this camera for over a year now with naught but pure speculation. Canon didn't have to a damn thing for that. Once the specs get announced, then we have two months at least to hype the mess out of it during pre-sales.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 27, 2016)

As a psychologist, I read CR for the ..................  Just joking, it's still humour.

Jack


----------



## PicFlic (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi All, 

I am more than curious to see if anything will be announced in a week, and if so, even more curious if I will be impressed. I have been waiting for Canon to come up with something to put them back in the game, oh... and the 5Ds was not it! I have been a Canon shooter for a very long time and all I am now is slightly embarrassed about it. 
I hope like many others that they will finally close or rather bridge the gap, but to be perfectly honest, it would have to be one hell of a camera to do so. For me the answer is very simple, If the new release (whenever) does not impress and outperform Sony and Nikon, I am done... I will not invest in inferior tech, especially with the time it takes Canon to come up with new stuff. I cannot possibly feel comfortable about buying a newly released piece of equipment that already under performs the competition. 

Might have a whole bunch of glass for sale soon... Who knows... The time is now  Please prove me wrong Canon!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 27, 2016)

PicFlic said:


> I have been waiting for Canon to come up with something to put them back in the game, oh... and the 5Ds was not it!



What didn't impress you about the 5DS?



PicFlic said:


> ...I am done... I will not invest in inferior tech



Me too. That's why I didn't invest in Nikon or Sony glass.


----------



## tandberg (Jan 27, 2016)

been shooting canon since the EOS 3 came out so a lot of years,first ever dslr was a nikon F90x Pro but once i met the canon i was hooked. Had many variations over the years with digital,all canon though. Im still happily using my 1ds MK2 and 5D MK 2 but knowing they are getting Long in the tooth i am gonna upgrade. Being honest i was looking at the Nikon D810 but didnt bite cause i thought i'd just hang on and see what canon do. So the 5d MK4 was my intended purchase if the specs were right,but maybe thats too long to wait. So i shall wait and look at the 1dx MK 2 and hope that the specs live up to the hype.

Heres hoping ;-) ;D


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 27, 2016)

If you've been hanging on that long just hang on a bit more. I can't imagine we escape 2016 without a 5D4. It'll just be the second half of the year after the 1DX2 is settled in. The jump from a 5D2 to 5D4 will be significant just in AF alone.



tandberg said:


> been shooting canon since the EOS 3 came out so a lot of years,first ever dslr was a nikon F90x Pro but once i met the canon i was hooked. Had many variations over the years with digital,all canon though. Im still happily using my 1ds MK2 and 5D MK 2 but knowing they are getting Long in the tooth i am gonna upgrade. Being honest i was looking at the Nikon D810 but didnt bite cause i thought i'd just hang on and see what canon do. So the 5d MK4 was my intended purchase if the specs were right,but maybe thats too long to wait. So i shall wait and look at the 1dx MK 2 and hope that the specs live up to the hype.
> 
> Heres hoping ;-) ;D


----------



## tandberg (Jan 27, 2016)

Ah im cool waiting,if im honest the 1dx mk 2 tickles my tastebuds. New sensor n all that. Even this has to far superior to my current cameras. Not bothered much about fps as sports are hit and miss for me. Mainly landscapes and portraits i do nowadays. But i just love pro bodies and the durability that comes with them.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 27, 2016)

tandberg said:


> Ah im cool waiting,if im honest the 1dx mk 2 tickles my tastebuds. New sensor n all that. Even this has to far superior to my current cameras. Not bothered much about fps as sports are hit and miss for me. Mainly landscapes and portraits i do nowadays. But i just love pro bodies and the durability that comes with them.



5D4 will be a perfect upgrade then. I don't need the capabilities (speed) of the 1DX but once per year or so. So I rent it. But I may be tempted to sell my 7, 6, and 5D3 (keep the 5DSR) and pony up for the 1DX2


----------



## tandberg (Jan 27, 2016)

well im keeping my current gear just going to add a new upgraded cam. Roll on next week and hope that the announcement will be worth it,if all thats been said is true about the first week of feb..I live in hope lol


----------



## DLD (Jan 31, 2016)

I think after the 1DXmkii announcement leaks for the 5D mkiv will be more detailed. Maybe just maybe folks they are sitting on a lot of great new stuff, they reveal it in their flagship, pro, high end dslr. After that the cat's kind of out of the bag and people will kind of know what to expect (or not to expect) for the next in line 5D.


----------

